# Where to buy?



## FrankMercury (Oct 20, 2013)

Guys I need some help here, Where can I find the cheapest place to buy a new phone? I'm currently looking for Huawei Ascend W2


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Try eBay always good prices


----------



## sherdizzle (Oct 25, 2013)

friend you should try some other place like some stores, or you can try ebay and amazon


----------



## FrankMercury (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going to buy it on ebay!


----------



## sherdizzle (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi my friend you see local ads as well. some classified websites


----------

